# Dobermann Silence PSA I HIT



## Jennifer Thornton (Dec 12, 2010)

http://youtu.be/rtzce2TWPHs


----------



## Lisa Radcliffe (Jun 9, 2011)

Huge Congratulations, nothing like a dobermann thanks for sharing


----------



## Jennifer Thornton (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Jennifer Thornton said:


> http://youtu.be/rtzce2TWPHs


Jake B..Please tell me that was not you on the long bite...If so Sorry my 2 left feet rubbed off on you last time u worked Rex....\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

It was. Silence veered at the bag and then blasted me dead center. He crushed me. Tried to absorb the dog back but he hit me so hard that it blasted me off my feet. Don't remember being knocked down and came to when the dog bit me on the ground. That one hurt.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

VERY nice, great work Jennifer!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Jake Brandyberry said:


> It was. Silence veered at the bag and then blasted me dead center. He crushed me. Tried to absorb the dog back but he hit me so hard that it blasted me off my feet. Don't remember being knocked down and came to when the dog bit me on the ground. That one hurt.


You did a great job getting back up really fast and working him because that could have been ugly. Most of us were like . Always impressed at the level of decoy work for all the PSA trials I've been too. And nice job Jen and Silence! \\/ Everyone commented on how much he's improved and how good he looked.


----------



## Nick Logan (Jul 27, 2011)

very nice doberman. What's with the stripper music? LOL


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Jake Brandyberry said:


> It was. Silence veered at the bag and then blasted me dead center. He crushed me. Tried to absorb the dog back but he hit me so hard that it blasted me off my feet. Don't remember being knocked down and came to when the dog bit me on the ground. That one hurt.


 I am still laughing...You gotta love it !!!!\\/


----------



## lynn oliver (May 30, 2010)

Thank you, I loved it. Why do Dobermenn look sooo good? 
Lynn


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey Jennifer,

I hadn't seen you on the lists lately and wondered what you and Silence were up to..........Training I guess? 
Real nice video

Jake, this is going to be my favorite video of you. Getting knocked off your feet by a Dobermann ;-)


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

Not the first time I have been taken down by a doberman, but then again I do train with Ceasar every week. It was a really nice performance for Jennifer and Silence. Hard work has obviously paid off.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jake Brandyberry said:


> Not the first time I have been taken down by a doberman, but then again I do train with Ceasar every week. It was a really nice performance for Jennifer and Silence. Hard work has obviously paid off.


Hey Jake

Can you post other videos of you getting taken down by Caesar or any Dobermanns or are you going to make me use my imagination ;-)


----------



## Jennifer Thornton (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks guys we had been training hard for this trial. Sorry Jake lol I'm glad you are ok. It sounded nasty! I'm glad it was you who caught him though and thought to twist the suit to the front so his neck wasn't torqued. Again thanks everyone.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Congrats Jennifer...super job...


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats, love seeing a Dobe out there doing their thing


----------

